# I got like $850



## imgod22222 (Jan 8, 2008)

What do you think i should spend it on? I'm 16... and i want to get a 360... dunno if i should get an elite... i dun have an HD, but HDMI > component for when i do get an HD (somewhere between eventually and never)

first: regular white 360 + wireless adapter or an elite?
second: what should i buy with the left over money? (another laptop thats actually... *gasp* portable?) or should i save the money? or something else? (Please no stupid suggestions like charity, including to my fellow tempers)

and if you can, please post your age so i get some idea of how informed your opinion is / to get an idea of you knowing the value of money

also.. yeah, i don't have a job (my parents wont let me O.o) and nor do i have a license (but i should be getting one soon, but if i get a car, it will no doubt suck and i wouldn't be able to pay insurance)


----------



## myuusmeow (Jan 8, 2008)

I'd put it in a savings account. My dad is a teacher in the OC so he has an account with OCTFCU (Orange County Teacher's Federal Credit Union), and I get to have one too, I get great interest. 

Who knows! You might forget about it and end up being much older and much richer!


----------



## cubin' (Jan 8, 2008)

Save it for a car and insurance or would your parents pay for that?

You're very lucky to get that amount of CASH at christmas. I could never imagine it. 

Your parents won't let you get a job and you're 16? What are their reasons and are they valid?


----------



## DarkLG (Jan 8, 2008)

um i would buy an elite then with like the 300 bucks left over buy um a ds lite and an r4ds and im 15


----------



## imgod22222 (Jan 8, 2008)

their reasons are 
1) i can't get a ride (but if a friend offers me a ride suddenly "no im not their responsiblity" so my parents wont even let me get rides from friends) 
2) They'll get me a car in like 2 years (or so they say) and they'll pay for insurance when i get my license  (hopefully in feb... my moms having surgery now so its like hectic)
3) This is money i've saved for at least 3 if not 4 years between xmases.
4) Saving and benefiting from interest.. It sounds good... until I give my dad all that money, tell him to put it in my (savings?) and the next week he'll be like "what? i dont remember..." or somethinn that ends up pissing me off to no hell


----------



## DarkLG (Jan 8, 2008)

just do wat i said


----------



## Urza (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Jan 7 2008 said:


> 4) Saving and benefiting from interest.. It sounds good... until I give my dad all that money, tell him to put it in my (savings?) and the next week he'll be like "what? i dont remember..." or somethinn that ends up pissing me off to no hell


Do it yourself obviously.


----------



## Calogero91 (Jan 8, 2008)

Invest it in the Sonicstorm, storm and natural disaster fund.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jan 8, 2008)

You should donate it to GBAtemp for even asking a video game community. Of COURSE some will tell you buy so and so console(s), but the best thing to do would be to save it.

And you know, there's always such a thing as independence from parents. You should get rides from friends that you trust to be good drivers. And if you get a job, do it part time and say that you're in some club at school. You're frickin 16, man.

A 16 year-old can open up their own bank account. DON'T tell your parents about it, because sometimes even they can't resist stealing from their own children to pay rent or some crap. And then when something comes up that you REALLY want (to be honest, it doesn't sound like you want a 360 that much), just buy it.


----------



## Sailor (Jan 8, 2008)

Well, I'm turning 16 next month...if I was in your situation, it'd be simple. 
1 Xbox 360 Premium
1 Halo 3
1 Rock Band
1 Mp3 Player of my choice 

That's all..it's like $700 or so there.


----------



## imgod22222 (Jan 8, 2008)

I do really want a 360 'cause the online is SO infinitely much better than Wii's (just lately it's... sucked.)


I can open up my own bank account? (did not know that)
Isn't there like some "if you parents cosign it something better happens?" or is that with loans and stuff? (Never really dealt with more than $150 at once)

Deposit it myself? How? (Yes, I really AM clueless to this sort of stuff) Anyways, you'd think my dad would ACTUALLY do it since he works at a BANK and all. OMG would i be able to open a (credit or debit or checking?) account so i can buy stuffs online??? (dunno the difference between those accounts... D=)


BTW, laoluisg, i have a DSL and R4 =D


----------



## DarkLG (Jan 8, 2008)

oh ok then ya get a 360 elite and put the rest in a bank account


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 8, 2008)

You shoudn't be telling people how much money you have. I mean, it's safer over the internet, but it's still not a good idea. Also, why ask us? we'll just end up tell you to buy the stuff we want to buy because it's fresh in our brains. I suggest you put most of it away in a bank account or something so you _don't_ spend it all on impulse. I want to get a new DS lite since mine has an effed up touch screen, but I'm waiting till one of those special event sales happens. Around my area, Electronics go on sale a lot, so it's wise to wait for the discount. And if there is something you really want and know where to get it, but you have to wait for whatever reason, turn the amount of money needed into a gift card. That way you won't spend the money you need on some dumb impulse buy. Though I must say that there is a favourite food or a snack that you don't get too often for whatever reason, I suggest (if you have a fair amount) you indulge yourself to a treat and get said food item. After all, food _is_ one of the most important reasons to having money.

As for not being "allowed" to get a job, you may want to ask your parents for detailed info as to why not. If you're still in school, that is actually quite a legitimate reason. School is stressful enough without having to worry about a job.

Oh, and you need a credit card for online shopping. not a bank card. I HIGHLY suggest that you _*DO NOT*_ get a credit card.


----------



## sonic209 (Jan 8, 2008)

give it to me


----------



## Urza (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(VBKirby @ Jan 7 2008 said:


> Oh, and you need a credit card for online shopping. not a bank card. I HIGHLY suggest that you _*DO NOT*_ get a credit card.


Incorrect on both accounts. You can sign up for PayPal with a debit/bank card, allowing you to do business with any of the stores that accept it; and theres nothing wrong with credit cards as long as you manage your credit.


----------



## imgod22222 (Jan 8, 2008)

Why am i asking you guys? Because... you guys can only give me good ideas 'cause i can easily weed out the bad ideas (since they're given by people like sonic209 who aren't smart enough to READ MY FIRST POST) 





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> (Please no stupid suggestions like charity, including to my fellow tempers)



And a majority of the people i know i can take seriously are the ones who are suggesting I do what's right (saving)

Anyways, yes, school + the fact i can't get a ride to work are the two biggest factors why i dont have a job... also because i get allowance (until i get a job)

So the plan is to get a 360 (elite or premium. I'm leaning towards the elite 'cause it has the wireless built in, HDMI, and a 120GB drive for $100 more afaik) and the rest should 
A) Go into my existing savings
B) Go into a new savings 
(Pros / Cons?)


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 8, 2008)

oh................ oops

I actually had no idea about that paypal function. I mean I know about paypal, but I was pretty sure that you needed a credit card.

As for _having_ a credit card, I mainly meant that at his age, he should not have a credit card. especially if he has no job.


----------



## Urza (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Jan 7 2008 said:


> + the fact i can't get a ride to work
> 1. Work close to home.
> 
> 2. Work online.
> ...


Explain.


----------



## imgod22222 (Jan 8, 2008)

I also wanted to add 
C) Make a debit account

so i can do paypal like urza suggested. (sounds good... must get more info tho)

Urza: My parents are very overprotective. They wont let me ride my bike out of my street without telling them (VERY DUMB IMO, i do it anyways, through the whole (relatively large) neighborhood but just because at like any time they'll call me to get home and if it takes me 20 minutes to get home (its a 3 minute bikeride to get out of my community, and another probably five to get to the nearest bank (about a mile and a half from the entrance)) no doubt i'll be up shit's creek without a paddle. Much less can i ride on public transportation.

No available job openings around here, 'cause now even freshman (14 year olds) are getting jobs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't work online on account of my crappy, unreliable connection, and the fact that most other adults i've talked to ('cause i wanted to work online over the summer) told me that i shouldn't because no doubt I'd get outsourced.

EDIT: BTW its like half past midnight, so i'll refresh the page when i wake up around 6-6:30 before i leave to school. Please post with your suggestions. Much appreciated.


----------



## Rayder (Jan 8, 2008)

Go get yourself the 360, but make sure you get some sort of extended warranty from wherever you buy it from.

The 360 has got it going on, but it has a tendency to get the 3-rings-of-death problem.   A bonus warranty is a must.

Spend any excess cash on some games for it.


----------



## sonic209 (Jan 8, 2008)

get a ps3 instead of an xbox360


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(Urza @ Jan 7 2008 said:


> QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Jan 7 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > + the fact i can't get a ride to work
> ...



Wait, you _still_ get an allowence?! I haven't gotten an allowence since I was 10!

As harsh as it sounds, (and I know I'll get flamed for this) Most young people can't handle money very well. Granted, I am 18 too, so I still fall under that category. Now I KNOW! There are people who are smart with money. But as unfair as the stereotype is, for the most part, it's true. Flame me if you must, but it is mostly true. the people who say ALL young people can't handle money are the ones who should be flamed. (though no one here has said that)

In these days, things cost a lot, and having a credit card is a huge temptation. some can fight it. Others cannot. Now it all depends on how often you use it though, but one can get into severe debt, and with no job to be able to pay it off, you're stuck. You'll end up making your parents pay it, and that is horrible. It is wise to wait until one gets older and matures a bit, and starts to figure out how much the credit card should be used, and for which things. Credit Cards should only be used for really important things like emergencies, and weeks when you don't have enough for necessities. Using your credit card to buy a Nintendo Wii (or whatever the heck system you want) is a poor choice. Of course one can be a little lenient about it and use it for some entertainment purposes, but you need to be careful. Credit cards are something one will most likely eventually need, but not so early in life.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jan 8, 2008)

Tell your parents that you'll be an adult in two years and that you're not a kid. Opening an account is simple, just walk into a bank and ask about opening a checking account(which is what the debit card draws from). You can get different rates sometimes, but that only depends if you deposit a large sum of money first (say, $100 at US Bank). If you only open a Savings account, you'll get a debit card but you won't be able to use it the same way as a credit card. But if you have a Checking account, you'll get a debit card that acts as a credit card, only you can't go below $0. You also earn less interest. But if you open a Checking account they give you a Savings account too.

And on the debit card thing: A debit card that is linked to your Checking account has the same number of digits as a credit card, so it is treated as a credit card and as a Visa or Mastercard(depending on your bank).

PayPal is pretty simple(although SOMEONE I know still hasn't done it =_=), all you need is a debit card(that acts as a credit card) or your bank account numbers, and your bank's routing number. You should also have at least $1 in your account(s) that you will be using PayPal for. PayPal has to withdraw this $1 and deposit it back into your account to verify that you are actually the owner etc. It's not a hassle at all.


----------



## Sailor (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(Rayder @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> Go get yourself the 360, but make sure you get some sort of extended warranty from wherever you buy it from.
> 
> The 360 has got it going on, but it has a tendency to get the 3-rings-of-death problem.Â  A bonus warranty is a must.
> 
> Spend any excess cash on some games for it.



Why? Microsoft gave every Xbox360 a 3 year warranty...so worry free, my lad.


----------



## imgod22222 (Jan 8, 2008)

Didn't Microsoft put a 5 year warranty or something insane on them recently?

Before i buy games, i'll see if i the "right" disc drive (probably not) then i'll borrow games from my friends until i get other money (this $850 is part of my "large spending" money i set aside (only 50 and 100 dollar bills) to get big expensive stuff i want that my parents dont get me for a holiday (xmas and bday come to mind)) probably from allowance or by fasting and collecting lunch money to put to games


----------



## Urza (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(VBKirby @ Jan 7 2008 said:


> As harsh as it sounds, (and I know I'll get flamed for this) Most young people can't handle money very well. Granted, I am 18 too, so I still fall under that category. Now I KNOW! There are people who are smart with money. But as unfair as the stereotype is, for the most part, it's true. Flame me if you must, but it is mostly true. the people who say ALL young people can't handle money are the ones who should be flamed. (though no one here has said that)
> I suppose I can't speak for others, but I was making a fortune on eBay back when I was 14 (well, averaged out to about 800 a month, but a small fortune in my young eyes
> 
> 
> ...


Not everyone has such terrible self-control.


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Not everyone has such terrible self-control.
> 
> I believe I also mentioned that.
> 
> QUOTENow I KNOW! There are people who are smart with money.


----------



## phoood (Jan 8, 2008)

All I read is blah blah blah, so heres what I would of done if I were you.

Get a 360 (the one w/ a 20GB HDD), a good game or two (Like CoD4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), and Live.  Then put half of the rest into paypal and shop online and the other half, save it for when ever.

And be cheap.  As in go for sales and don't think you can waste all that money.  So look for deals when ever you're shopping.


----------



## Urza (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(VBKirby @ Jan 7 2008 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me rephrase my statement:

"The person in your example sounds like an idiot. I wouldn't trust them with their lunch for fear they might trade it for a marble and starve to death."


----------



## Sailor (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(Urza @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> I suppose I can't speak for others, but I was making a fortune on eBay back when I was 14 (well, averaged out to about 800 a month, but a small fortune in my young eyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, you remind me of a kid in my Middle School. I asked to borrow $5 once, and he pulled out a roll of $100's from his bookbag. My jaw nearly dropped..later I found out that he was an eBay merchant.
..Wish I found the way of eBay when I was young


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(Urza @ Jan 7 2008 said:


> QUOTE(VBKirby @ Jan 7 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE said:
> ...



LOL! That totally cracked me up!

Though the sad truth is, that there really are people like that.  Maybe not that extreme, but there are people who will use their credit card for totally worthless things and get into debt. Surely you can understand it when it's put that way. If you know anyone who collects collector cards and has a credit card... well I think you can guess what they do with it. (Actually knew a guy like that once)


----------



## Urza (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(VBKirby @ Jan 7 2008 said:


> Though the sad truth is, that there really are people like that.Â Maybe not that extreme, but there are people who will use their credit card for totally worthless things and get into debt. Surely you can understand it when it's put that way. If you know anyone who collects collector cards and has a credit card... well I think you can guess what they do with it. (Actually knew a guy like that once)


While it is true that there are people like that, I'd like to think that someone who'd query the intelligent (and handsome  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) members here at GBAtemp before making a decision is at least a bit smarter than the average Joe.


----------



## dmonkey21 (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(Urza @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> QUOTE(VBKirby @ Jan 7 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and you need a credit card for online shopping. not a bank card. I HIGHLY suggest that you _*DO NOT*_ get a credit card.
> ...


Ya if you want to buy stuff online you don't even NEED any cash to begin with. My friend set up a paypal and sold all his old n64, Snes, and Genesis stuff for like $300 on ebay, and just uses it to buy stuff online now.


----------



## Sailor (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(Urza @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> QUOTE(VBKirby @ Jan 7 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Though the sad truth is, that there really are people like that.  Maybe not that extreme, but there are people who will use their credit card for totally worthless things and get into debt. Surely you can understand it when it's put that way. If you know anyone who collects collector cards and has a credit card... well I think you can guess what they do with it. (Actually knew a guy like that once)
> ...



Oh, stop Urza. Not in front of people


----------



## Urza (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(dmonkey21 @ Jan 7 2008 said:


> Ya if you want to buy stuff online you don't even NEED any cash to begin with. My friend set up a paypal and sold all his old n64, Snes, and Genesis stuff for like $300 on ebay, and just uses it to buy stuff online now.


Hell, you don't even need STUFF to start SELLING online. Anyone with a PayPal account can just start drop shipping or selling digital items.


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> While it is true that there are people like that, I'd like to think that someone who'd query the intelligent (and handsome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah yes. well, that may just be pride of the forum, but I do admit, that this forum definitely has the smartest group of people than any other forum I've been too. And I sincerely mean that. I don't know if it's just an anime forum thing, but people I've seen else where are very obnoxious, and spam like crazy. They also nitpick at everything (though that's not avoidable on _any_ forum really) So I guess I should be raising my standards a bit here. 

My advise:

-Get a bank account
- Purchase whatever console you really want to get. (but wait for a sale, and if the extended warranty is cheap, go for it)
- Buy certain foods you rarely get to treat yourself
- save up your money. Put it somewhere safe.
- and while I believe you can be trustworthy with cash, I still suggest waiting to get a credit card, at least until you get a job you can pay off the debt with. Surely that makes sense. Right?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But most importantly, be independent about your choices. Sure I was giving my list of suggestions, but that doesn't mean you even have to take it into consideration. You do what you think is right.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 8, 2008)

A bit offtopic, but I'm wondering how do you guys make money with eBay? I mean sure, you may have some left over stuff you don't need and then you sell them, but then after that, what else?


----------



## imgod22222 (Jan 8, 2008)

Okay, so this is what it sounds like you're suggesting to me (or what also sounds like i should do, anyways)

1) Buy the 360 (a given)
2) Open up a debit account (and get a card, works like a credit card but cannot go less than zero [preffered])
3) At any time transfer money to paypal to buy stuff online
4) Transfer my money to my debit account so i'm not caught with large cash amounts on my person
5) (optional) Find stuff to sell on eBay and make a killer profit.


(I don't want to get involved with debt, so i don't want a credit card [credit card = debt possible, right?] so debit makes sense here is what i'm understanding)


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 8, 2008)

If you don't want to get a bank account yourself, get a written receipt from your parents. It doesn't have to be anything fancy, just a bit of of paper with your Dad's signature on and the date with how much money you gave him, and the interest rate at which your Dad is giving you.

And the above idea sounds great.


----------



## hankchill (Jan 8, 2008)

Well, aren't we lucky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Guess how much I got for Christmas? $20. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I agree with your list you got there, you should do just those things


----------



## Kyuzumaki (Jan 8, 2008)

Get a 360 premium, and a few nice games, Halo 3, PGR4 (or Forza 2), Assasins creed, Mass effect etc . I agree the elite is nice but honestly are you gonna use the extra HDD space?? And is it worth the money given u could buy a 500GB ext HDD for the difference.

Put the rest into a savings account dunno if america has cash ISA's but they get loads of interest and there are other types that get tons of interest but you can't access the money for a set period of time. You'll find alot more uses for it in a few years time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





edit i'm 22


----------



## azotyp (Jan 8, 2008)

Buy yoursealf some modded ds  (maybe someday there will be on ebay that zelda modded one )


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> Okay, so this is what it sounds like you're suggesting to me (or what also sounds like i should do, anyways)
> 
> 1) Buy the 360 (a given)
> 2) Open up a debit account (and get a card, works like a credit card but cannot go less than zero [preffered])
> ...


No, get a _Checking_ account. See my earlier post.


----------



## NoSoulX (Jan 8, 2008)

Save it for next Christmas. You don't know what there will be. So it's always good to save the money.


----------



## imgod22222 (Jan 8, 2008)

okay... so i'll talk to my dad if i can get a checking account, if i can't i'll go to the bank on the weekend on my bike.

I was telling a couple of my friends my plan to get a checking account, and one of my friends (who has one) told me i should have an income, and called me a nub (like he generally does; that's how he is)
and it made me think: does the account like... pay for itself? Is having an account free? O.o Or do i get a bill / statement @ the end of the month?
Should i get it for the same bank i have a savings account with or does that not matter?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 8, 2008)

Get a Premium 360 if you like it's games. BTW the Wii's online has always sucked. Use the other 500$ to get games.


----------



## Issac (Jan 8, 2008)

Buy a 360, but I wouldn't buy the elite version... (I wouldn't buy one at all to be honest)..
But the normal version, because when you eventually buy a HD-tv, and come on you're just 16, there might be a new console coming out relatively soon... which probably have HD-capability or something...

I'd spend some of it, on music, some games, books... then I'd put the rest into a savings account or something, try not to spend too much because some day you maybe want to buy something really expencive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and I'm 20 since you wanted my age 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I kinda know the value of money (and I'm a university student as well, so I know money is good to have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## jerm27 (Jan 8, 2008)

splurge on something big the other week i splureg on an underwater camera & a new ipod classic best investments ever but it depends what intrests u


----------



## JPH (Jan 8, 2008)

I'd save it up in a bank account for a while.
You can get a shitload of interest over the years.

Before you know it - bablam, a nice new car.

Or you could buy porn and an Xbox 360.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 8, 2008)

i would buy a wii and some games and save the rest


----------



## anime_junkie (Jan 8, 2008)

Change it all into ones and then roll around in it on your bed for a while.

Then I'd save it.


----------



## imgod22222 (Jan 9, 2008)

animejunkie--that's probably the coolest thing ever. I would do that, except my sister would steal it all. (what a bitch... seriously. she's 18 and everything -.-)

My dad just got home and i asked him if i could get a checking account:
Q) What money are you gonna put into that account?
A) The money i got for the past couple years, dad.

Q) What are you going to do with this checking account?
A) I dunno, prolly sell some ebay stuff, and 
*dad leaves the room* (before i could say save money)

-.- so i guess i'm doing it on my own then. 

Is there anyway my parents would find out i have an account (besides if they found my card?)


----------



## anime_junkie (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> animejunkie--that's probably the coolest thing ever. I would do that, except my sister would steal it all. (what a bitch... seriously. she's 18 and everything -.-)
> 
> My dad just got home and i asked him if i could get a checking account:
> Q) What money are you gonna put into that account?
> ...


I'd find it weird if they didn't want you to have one. Y'know, teaching the value of being able to manage your own finances and all that jazz....


----------



## janitormane (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> animejunkie--that's probably the coolest thing ever. I would do that, except my sister would steal it all. (what a bitch... seriously. she's 18 and everything -.-)
> 
> My dad just got home and i asked him if i could get a checking account:
> Q) What money are you gonna put into that account?
> ...



Is this your dad?


----------



## Issac (Jan 9, 2008)

doesn't that depend on your age?
I have no idea how it works in the US, but in sweden you got to be 18 to get a card :/ (that's usable online).


----------



## imgod22222 (Jan 9, 2008)

janitormane, if everyday was a "long day at work and im tired" where
"people only sign stuff after i do, and if something wrong goes with the loan, the whole floor says "well (insert my dad's name here) signed it!"" and he's the "one white guy among a bank full of cubans who can't pronounce his name" (which is true; that's how it is in south florida)

I'll try asking him again about a checking account, and then i'll ask him like advantages/disadvantages against getting a checking account that's not from my bank/etc.


----------



## MC DUI (Jan 9, 2008)

Just for your information most premium 360 consoles these days come with a HDMI connection, you don't need an Elite console to be able to use the system with a HDTV setup.

The only other thing the Elite has is HDD space and unless you are going to be downloading TV shows and Movies I don't see the point in getting one.


Also there is nothing wrong with getting a credit card as long as you don't spend more money on it than you have available in a savings account. Then you simply pay the total monthly amount off using your savings account and then you won't get any interest on your credit card.

Getting a credit card early can be an advantage if you manage it sensibly, later in life institutions such as banks will look upon you as more financially responsible if you have shown you can manage a credit card. Then they will be more willing to provide you with loans for things such as cars and houses.

I've had a credit card since I was seventeen and never once have I been in debt and charged interest on it.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> okay... so i'll talk to my dad if i can get a checking account, if i can't i'll go to the bank on the weekend on my bike.
> 
> I was telling a couple of my friends my plan to get a checking account, and one of my friends (who has one) told me i should have an income, and called me a nub (like he generally does; that's how he is)
> and it made me think: does the account like... pay for itself? Is having an account free? O.o Or do i get a bill / statement @ the end of the month?
> Should i get it for the same bank i have a savings account with or does that not matter?


When the hell does "go get it on your own" mean "get permission from the person that you are trying to be independent from"? It doesn't. You shouldn't have asked him in the first place. Now go get a free Checking account.


----------



## MC DUI (Jan 9, 2008)

What's the point of a checking account if you aren't going to use it to write checks?

Over here in Australia we have 'savings accounts' that you can link debit cards to, isn't there a similar thing in the states?


----------



## notnarb (Jan 9, 2008)

Get an eeepc!! (ultraportable laptop that costs 300-400, weighs like 2 pounds)


----------



## imgod22222 (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(Dio @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Jan 8 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > okay... so i'll talk to my dad if i can get a checking account, if i can't i'll go to the bank on the weekend on my bike.
> ...


I'm trying to see if I can do this without any yelling/arguing from my parents. My plan was to ask, and if i got a no (which i did) i'm gonna do it anyway on my own. 

I don't know... either its what's part of me as an obedient child or its the part in me that thinks my parents can redeem themselves in my eyes. Whatever it was, it probably failed.

Oh yeah, and notnarb. I am considering it, but the screen is so dang small with such a low resolution. Fix that, and i just need to make sure i can type with it (well) Otherwise I do like the eeepc. But honestly i can wait for the rumored larger screen version, which will either eradicate their smaller-screened brethren or make the small screen eeepcs cheaper.


----------



## Urza (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> the rumored larger screen version


8" and 8.9" models have been confirmed for days.

Note the avy.


----------



## amptor (Jan 9, 2008)

I'd say just get a premium 360 system, the elite costs a bit too much more imo.  Also the premium comes with HDMI but it doesn't come with an HDMI cable.


----------



## blade85 (Jan 9, 2008)

I suggest that you not get a checking account, get a savings account instead


----------



## imgod22222 (Jan 10, 2008)

savings account = more interest, can't spend money from it until im 21 or 24 (how mine's set up) (i already have one)

checking account = little/no interest, but lets you spend money (which would be nice. i need to get a .6H inductor from digikey)

So @ this point in time, i'm throwing up the idea of a checking account... my current idea is to put ike $150 into it, and not add to it until next year. (it'll make me limit my spending) And buy a premium 360 (not elite. I thought the elite had a built-in wireless networking adapter but it doesn't)

Soo:
$350 Xbox 360 Premium
$100 wireless networking adapter for 60
$150 in checking
_____
$500 used there: the last $350 in savings. Sound good? When the new eeePC comes out, either I'll have saved up enough allowance by then again ($10 a week) or I'll have made money on Ebay to get it.
(Ima sell all my DS and GC games) Hopefully get like $15 per GC game, $10 per DS game? (Or should i charge more, you think?)


----------



## DarkLG (Jan 12, 2008)

what ds games you selling?


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jan 12, 2008)

Checking accounts usually come with a Savings account.


----------



## blade85 (Jan 13, 2008)

Why don't you just save your money after buying the 360?

I don't see why you need a checking account, but I guess its up to you


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 14, 2008)

Don't get an Elite its kinda a waste of money, get a new flash card(s) and save the rest.


----------



## modshroom128 (Jan 14, 2008)

spend it on a good ol' fashion Vietnamese prostitute.


----------

